# Canon EOS M50 Mark II announcement is likely this week



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 12, 2020)

> Canon is expected to announce the Canon EOS Kiss M2 (Canon EOS M50 Mark II) this week. The new EOS M camera will be available as a body only lens kits with the EF-M 15-45 and EF-M 22mm.
> Canon will also officially announce the PowerShot Zoom. The last time I heard about the PowerShot Zoom, it was only for the Japanese market.



Continue reading...


----------



## marathonman (Oct 12, 2020)

EOS M50 Mark I is *******.


----------



## Kane Clements (Oct 12, 2020)

I got a slap on here the other week when I said the M50 II would be up against the new Fuji X-S10. The s10 is being revealed on Thursday by Fuji and as a spoiler, this week Canon announces the M50 II. They are going to make an interesting comparison. The M50 will have better eye detect AF. The S10 has IBIS and a better range of native lenses.


----------



## Bob Howland (Oct 12, 2020)

Given the current price point of the M6-2 and relative features of that camera and the M50-2, I have to wonder if the M6-2 price will drop, perhaps by $200, and the M50-2 will take its place. Also, I'd feel a lot better about the entire M system if Canon introduced 2 or 3 lenses simultaneously with M50-2, perhaps a 15 f/2, 53 f/2 and 15-50 f/2.8-4.


----------



## Swerky (Oct 12, 2020)

Given the rumoured specs, I'd like to slap this on Fuji's face. Fuji! This is how you make an affordable camera. Same evf resolution (magnification?) as R6, 14fps, new sensor. We still don't know for how much the m50 II will retail. The Fuji with its crappy evf from 2013 will cost 1000$. Ibis? Oh dear. Sure it costs a bit to put it there. If it's a camera meant for videographers, why bother put a crappy evf on it.


----------



## Kane Clements (Oct 12, 2020)

Swerky said:


> Given the rumoured specs, I'd like to slap this on Fuji's face. Fuji! This is how you make an affordable camera. Same evf resolution (magnification?) as R6, 14fps, new sensor. We still don't know for how much the m50 II will retail. The Fuji with its crappy evf from 2013 will cost 1000$. Ibis? Oh dear. Sure it costs a bit to put it there. If it's a camera meant for videographers, why bother put a crappy evf on it.



because they are all YouTubers looking at the articulating screen so they can film and preen at the same time. A not so good EVF didn’t harm sales of the M50 I.


----------



## Swerky (Oct 12, 2020)

Kane Clements said:


> because they are all YouTubers looking at the articulating screen so they can film and preen at the same time. A not so good EVF didn’t harm sales of the M50 I.


I didn't own the m50. But I do own the G1X mark III. I don't believe its evf is any better than the one on the m50. And it is very usable despite the low resolution by today's standards. The same Fuji evf they've been putting on all their less than top of the line cameras since the X-T20 and now most probably the X-S10 just isn't usable, to me at least since I wear glasses. Low magnification. Can't see anything in sunlight.


----------



## hyt (Oct 12, 2020)

That'll make it the 11th M body to be released versus the 8 native EF-M lenses from Canon. As much as I love my M50 and EF-M 32mm f/1.4, I simply cannot see myself investing any more into this system and will either start going to RF (Canon strategy working well here) or going to a different brand altogether.


----------



## Fris (Oct 12, 2020)

Bob Howland said:


> Given the current price point of the M6-2 and relative features of that camera and the M50-2, I have to wonder if the M6-2 price will drop, perhaps by $200, and the M50-2 will take its place. Also, I'd feel a lot better about the entire M system if Canon introduced 2 or 3 lenses simultaneously with M50-2, perhaps a 15 f/2, 53 f/2 and 15-50 f/2.8-4.



I don't think they occupy the same niche. The M50 seems like a really accessible camera for casual users on a budget, while the M6 is aimed at enthusiasts who appreciate image quality and portability. Here in the Netherlands, the M6ii launched for almost €400 more than the m50.

So yes, I also hope the M6 will drop by $200, but I also hope the M50 will come in at a lower price point to better fit the budget of its niche.

About the lenses: yes! Would totally get that 15-50 f2.8-4.


----------



## DTibor (Oct 12, 2020)

Well, well, well, looks like the M mount is dead (sarcastic).
The M50 EVF is fine, it just lacks color calibration, that's why it looks a bit washed out. Also specs about dot count alone does not tell you about the liveview resolution. On sony cameras I saw high resolution viewfinder with extremely low resolution feed (something like 480p). Also some Sony viewfinders flicker like a CRT screen, and that drives me crazy.


----------



## Kane Clements (Oct 12, 2020)

Swerky said:


> I didn't own the m50. But I do own the G1X mark III. I don't believe its evf is any better than the one on the m50. And it is very usable despite the low resolution by today's standards. The same Fuji evf they've been putting on all their less than top of the line cameras since the X-T20 and now most probably the X-S10 just isn't usable, to me at least since I wear glasses. Low magnification. Can't see anything in sunlight.



I had an M50 and really liked it. Long story but I went to Fuji for the X-T4. I recently bought a used X-T30 as a backup body and the EVF is IMO better than the M50. Not as good as the T4. Very useable none the less. Everybody is different. To be fair I only need glasses for very close work.


----------



## canonnews (Oct 12, 2020)

Bob Howland said:


> Given the current price point of the M6-2 and relative features of that camera and the M50-2, I have to wonder if the M6-2 price will drop, perhaps by $200, and the M50-2 will take its place. Also, I'd feel a lot better about the entire M system if Canon introduced 2 or 3 lenses simultaneously with M50-2, perhaps a 15 f/2, 53 f/2 and 15-50 f/2.8-4.


probably not.
The M50 was always the cheap camera. Can't see Canon changing that formula.


----------



## canonnews (Oct 12, 2020)

hyt said:


> That'll make it the 11th M body to be released versus the 8 native EF-M lenses from Canon. As much as I love my M50 and EF-M 32mm f/1.4, I simply cannot see myself investing any more into this system and will either start going to RF (Canon strategy working well here) or going to a different brand altogether.


The M's aren't about "investment" when the most expensive lens is still around $400.
it's about simply using them until they die basically.


----------



## mb66energy (Oct 12, 2020)

That's great news. I will wait for the video reviews and maybe I will be fine with this cam for another two years before I really need some video oriented stuff (C70 seems to be a gorgeous cam, especially with the built in audio section!).


----------



## mb66energy (Oct 12, 2020)

Bob Howland said:


> [...] if Canon introduced 2 or 3 lenses simultaneously with M50-2,* perhaps a 15 f/2, 53 f/2 and 15-50 f/2.8-4.*


That is a very fine set of lenses in combination with the 32 f/1.4!
I just bought a 2nd hand EF-S 15-85 which is quite good optically but lacks a little bit from higher apertures - and 15mm would be fine for landscape + vlogging + tight environments!


----------



## TinTin (Oct 12, 2020)

marathonman said:


> EOS M50 Mark I is *******.


Yes, it's now clear a camera of that name will never exist.


----------



## blackcoffee17 (Oct 12, 2020)

Specs are good. Sadly i don't expect any new lenses. Seems like 1 M lens every 2 years is all Canon wants to do. 
Also, i got an M10 and just found out it does not have a BULB mode (!). That was quite shocking as you would not think any camera today would miss that basic feature.


----------



## SteveC (Oct 12, 2020)

marathonman said:


> EOS M50 Mark I is *******.



I guess I had better burn mine, then! Where's the gasoline?


----------



## blackcoffee17 (Oct 12, 2020)

canonnews said:


> The M's aren't about "investment" when the most expensive lens is still around $400.
> it's about simply using them until they die basically.



But an $1000 camera could use a better kit lens than the pretty mediocre $100 15-45. That lens doesn't even have a proper focus ring for manual focusing. 
Will wait for this announcement but will probably not put any more money into the M system.


----------



## blackcoffee17 (Oct 12, 2020)

canonnews said:


> probably not.
> The M50 was always the cheap camera. Can't see Canon changing that formula.



In this case i don't see these specs to be true. This camera cannot have better specs (4K60p) and EVF and still be cheaper than the M6.


----------



## canonnews (Oct 12, 2020)

blackcoffee17 said:


> But an $1000 camera could use a better kit lens than the pretty mediocre $100 15-45. That lens doesn't even have a proper focus ring for manual focusing.
> Will wait for this announcement but will probably not put any more money into the M system.


well even though it can take a while to find a good 15-45mm after finally getting one I love my 15-45mm and if you don't like the 15-45mm then use the 18-55 or the 18-150mm. lots of options. or use the 32mm or use the 22mm,etc.

The M50 also is not a $1000 camera either.

and no lenses this small have a "proper" focus ring and even if Canon made a "better" 15-45mm it still wouldn't have one.


----------



## canonnews (Oct 12, 2020)

blackcoffee17 said:


> In this case i don't see these specs to be true. This camera cannot have better specs (4K60p) and EVF and still be cheaper than the M6.


neither do i.

but canon never dramatically increases the price of subsequent camera models - and the m50 sold in spades because it was under $700 body only.


----------



## Bob Howland (Oct 12, 2020)

blackcoffee17 said:


> Will wait for this announcement but will probably not put any more money into the M system.


That's the way I'm leaning. And I can't get my hands on an R5, R6 or, more importantly, EF-RF ring adapter.


----------



## Surab (Oct 12, 2020)

Bob Howland said:


> Given the current price point of the M6-2 and relative features of that camera and the M50-2, I have to wonder if the M6-2 price will drop, perhaps by $200, and the M50-2 will take its place. Also, I'd feel a lot better about the entire M system if Canon introduced 2 or 3 lenses simultaneously with M50-2, perhaps a 15 f/2, 53 f/2 and 15-50 f/2.8-4.



If that last lens was released I would get the M50 II + that lens + 22mm. The dreams.. hahaha


----------



## moshin109 (Oct 12, 2020)

this could be a stop gap solution while we wait for an RF 7D/90D


----------



## blackcoffee17 (Oct 12, 2020)

Hope the 4K video quality will be much better than on M6 (soft)


----------



## Dragon (Oct 12, 2020)

mb66energy said:


> That is a very fine set of lenses in combination with the 32 f/1.4!
> I just bought a 2nd hand EF-S 15-85 which is quite good optically but lacks a little bit from higher apertures - and 15mm would be fine for landscape + vlogging + tight environments!


That EF-s 15-85 lives on my 90D. Arguably the most versatile of all the EF-s lenses and sharp enough to do the 90D justice, but it IS a bit bulky on the M5. OTOH, a 15-85M that ended at f/6.3 or 7.1 could be compact and very compelling.


----------



## Kane Clements (Oct 12, 2020)

Dragon said:


> That EF-s 15-85 lives on my 90D. Arguably the most versatile of all the EF-s lenses and sharp enough to do the 90D justice, but it IS a bit bulky on the M5. OTOH, a 15-85M that ended at f/6.3 or 7.1 could be compact and very compelling.



Hi Dragon

Really good point about the 15-85. In the Uk one can get a really good used one for just over £200 and on Amazon new they are over £600. A really underrated piece of glass.


----------



## Kane Clements (Oct 12, 2020)

moshin109 said:


> this could be a stop gap solution while we wait for an RF 7D/90D



In the next life for those last two. looks like Canon has abandoned the upper mid range mirrorless enthusiast space for the moment.


----------



## Bob Howland (Oct 12, 2020)

Dragon said:


> OTOH, a 15-85M that ended at f/6.3 or 7.1 could be compact and very compelling.


Compact? Yes. Compelling? We'll have to agree to disagree. I use the 18-150 on my M5 and find it that the combination is only useful outside. Inside, in dimmer light, the M5 doesn't focus that lens reliably. On the other hand, the camera focuses the Sigma 16 f/1.4, Sigma 30 f/1.4, EF 50 f/1.4 (w/ adapter) EF 85 f/1.8 (w/ adapter), EF 135 f/2 (w/ adapter), EF 16-35 f/4 L IS (w/ adapter) and EF 70-200 f/4 L IS II (w/ adapter) extremely well in low light. One thing I'm hoping for with the M50-2 is more reliable focusing in lower light with slower lenses.


----------



## Andy Westwood (Oct 12, 2020)

The M50 II will be a welcome upgrade it will be interesting to see how DPAF II works on M series cameras.

I hope there will be an M5 II and if so, I’m please Canon has launched the M50 II first this time as the cheaper M50 with better AF and articulating screen killed M5 sales previously.

If or when the M5 II comes along it will be interesting to see what better spec Canon add to the previously acclaimed flagship model. A Hi-Res articulating screen and IBIS would be great for starters.


----------



## Kane Clements (Oct 12, 2020)

Bob Howland said:


> Compact? Yes. Compelling? We'll have to agree to disagree. I use the 18-150 on my M5 and find it that the combination is only useful outside. Inside, in dimmer light, the M5 doesn't focus that lens reliably. On the other hand, the camera focuses the Sigma 16 f/1.4, Sigma 30 f/1.4, EF 50 f/1.4 (w/ adapter) EF 85 f/1.8 (w/ adapter), EF 135 f/2 (w/ adapter), EF 16-35 f/4 L IS (w/ adapter) and EF 70-200 f/4 L IS II (w/ adapter) extremely well in low light. One thing I'm hoping for with the M50-2 is more reliable focusing in lower light with slower lenses.



Can you be confident it is the camera? As the 18-150 is the odd one out so to speak it does suggest that the lens is the issue.


----------



## Bob Howland (Oct 13, 2020)

Kane Clements said:


> Can you be confident it is the camera? As the 18-150 is the odd one out so to speak it does suggest that the lens is the issue.


I think that both the camera and lens are operating as designed but that I'm pushing them far beyond their intended limits. FWIW, all six of my comparison lenses are larger than the 60mm diameter limit that Canon has imposed on their M-mount lenses. I think that limit is a serious mistake.


----------



## Alam (Oct 13, 2020)

canonnews said:


> neither do i.
> 
> but canon never dramatically increases the price of subsequent camera models - and the m50 sold in spades because it was under $700 body only.


M50 is 450-500 dollars body only in my country 
The ef m 22 f2 in the other hand, so popular they hiked to 2 times the original price


----------



## blackcoffee17 (Oct 13, 2020)

Alam said:


> M50 is 450-500 dollars body only in my country
> The ef m 22 f2 in the other hand, so popular they hiked to 2 times the original price



It's a good lens but i was surprised how slow the AF is with that lens. The cheap 15-45 zoom is blazing fast in comparison.


----------



## jam05 (Oct 13, 2020)

Kane Clements said:


> I got a slap on here the other week when I said the M50 II would be up against the new Fuji X-S10. The s10 is being revealed on Thursday by Fuji and as a spoiler, this week Canon announces the M50 II. They are going to make an interesting comparison. The M50 will have better eye detect AF. The S10 has IBIS and a better range of native lenses.


I highly doubt that the S10 eye AF will be better than Canon's. Fuji Eye detect isn't as good as Sony's. Canon's Eye AF, expecially that on the R5 is better than Sony's and any other at the present time. Canon has improved upon both IBIS and eye AF. Especially animal Eye AF. It's amazing.


----------



## jam05 (Oct 13, 2020)

Kane Clements said:


> I got a slap on here the other week when I said the M50 II would be up against the new Fuji X-S10. The s10 is being revealed on Thursday by Fuji and as a spoiler, this week Canon announces the M50 II. They are going to make an interesting comparison. The M50 will have better eye detect AF. The S10 has IBIS and a better range of native lenses.





Swerky said:


> Given the rumoured specs, I'd like to slap this on Fuji's face. Fuji! This is how you make an affordable camera. Same evf resolution (magnification?) as R6, 14fps, new sensor. We still don't know for how much the m50 II will retail. The Fuji with its crappy evf from 2013 will cost 1000$. Ibis? Oh dear. Sure it costs a bit to put it there. If it's a camera meant for videographers, why bother put a crappy evf on it.





blackcoffee17 said:


> Specs are good. Sadly i don't expect any new lenses. Seems like 1 M lens every 2 years is all Canon wants to do.
> Also, i got an M10 and just found out it does not have a BULB mode (!). That was quite shocking as you would not think any camera today would miss that basic feature.


 Many use Sigma lenses. They work very well on the M50, especially that Sigma 16mm 1.4


----------



## Roby Davis (Oct 13, 2020)

As a Canon fanboy, I also hold a "M series" fanboy card. I was "burned" by Sony and the a6300, but man the kit lens was much better. and their 18-105 f/4, one of my favorite lenses. Like everyone else I do wish Canon would design a few more lenses around the mSeries. Something I can pair with the camera's small size, as it's the perfect camera for travel, maybe a few more primes in the same vein as the 22mm f/2. That said I will be pre-ordering the m50 mkII as soon as it's announced.


----------



## SnowMiku (Oct 13, 2020)

If it can't do everything my 700D can do, then no deal for me. I would like to see a cable release port on the M50 mkII, more M telephotos lenses for the portability and animal eye AF would be awesome.

Does the M50 feel awkward with the EF adapter with telephoto lenses? I have the EF 70-300mm f/4-5.6L IS USM.


----------



## Philip V (Oct 13, 2020)

I'd wait and see how good the animal AF would be (if it does get it) before I order. Otherwise I'm pretty happy with my M50 as I don't use it much for action and video, only for traveling.

I do wish to get more lenses though, a faster kit lens as well as faster 18-150mm and 55-200mm, and a 56mm.


----------



## -pekr- (Oct 13, 2020)

Are there any new rumors re M5 or M6 successors? Because M50-II might not be the indication, if Canon is future-serious about the whole M line. M5 II or M6 III would be probably a different story. But maybe just my wrong perception and feeling of the M line future insecurity.


----------



## Dragon (Oct 13, 2020)

Kane Clements said:


> Hi Dragon
> 
> Really good point about the 15-85. In the Uk one can get a really good used one for just over £200 and on Amazon new they are over £600. A really underrated piece of glass.


Seems like the reviewers just never could get excited about EF-s glass, no matter how good it was. Same seems to be true of M glass, some of which is also top notch (the 11-22 comes to mind). OTOH, they drool over Fuji glass. Not everybody shoot pictures in the dark.


----------



## scottw (Oct 13, 2020)

I have two M50 bodies and a M5. I'm at least curious about this camera. Though, I dont think I want another EF-M camera with limited physical controls. If the EVF is physically larger than the one in the M50 and M5, I'd consider it. While the RP has the same resolution EVF, it's physically larger and easier to see into. Given this is probably going to be cheaper than the M6 mark II... that's probably the extent of what they would do.

EF-M does have gaps in higher quality zooms and telephoto, but with Sigma and now Viltrox getting in there with AF lenses (oh, and that one Tamron...), we are seeing things fill out. The 56mm from Sigma was a big one for me. The 16mm I'm sure is a big one for a lot of people too. Though I would like a decently fast ~12mm with IS and an ~85. Maybe a fast telephoto as well. f/4 would be sufficient, but I can't see Canon releasing any constant max aperture zooms on EF-M.


----------



## mb66energy (Oct 13, 2020)

Dragon said:


> That EF-s 15-85 lives on my 90D. Arguably the most versatile of all the EF-s lenses and sharp enough to do the 90D justice, but it IS a bit bulky on the M5. OTOH, a 15-85M _*that ended at f/6.3 or 7.1*_ could be compact and very compelling.



While EVFs enable below-f/5.6-lenses I hate everything below 5.6  - maybe there is enough progress in lens element options to enable optical designers to use existing focal length/f-stop ranges in COMPACTER packages? According to wikipedia it is a lens design from 2009 and with IBIS there might be a way to optimize the in lens IS (ILIS?) for longer focal lengths and use the IBIS with the shorter focal lengths to reduce IS group/actor size. We have DO and BR as options which arent too expensive.
Maybe we need again a mid price segment with reasonable f-stops and prices instead of these very expensive very high end lenses and those really cheap and reduced lenses.


----------



## jolyonralph (Oct 13, 2020)

mb66energy said:


> Maybe we need again a mid price segment with reasonable f-stops and prices instead of these very expensive very high end lenses and those really cheap and reduced lenses.



I think a decent constant f/4 constant M zoom would be superb, and certainly possible


----------



## mb66energy (Oct 13, 2020)

jolyonralph said:


> I think a decent constant f/4 constant M zoom would be superb, and certainly possible


Same here but I think we should expect some 15-60mm focal range with f/4 - the front lens diameter usually is large to avoid wide angle settings without mechanical vignetting except ... someone @ Canon has a new idea to bend the light in lenses in a creative way


----------



## hyt (Oct 13, 2020)

jolyonralph said:


> I think a decent constant f/4 constant M zoom would be superb, and certainly possible



As much as I would love to see that, I just honestly don't think it's ever going to happen. Considering how Canon have hamstrung the EF-M lenses with their constant 60.9mm barrel diameter design choice to make a visually appealing set of portable lenses, I can't see them now breaking that mould and designing faster M lenses while so much of their energy is already confirmed on filling out the RF system over the next couple of years.


----------



## blackcoffee17 (Oct 13, 2020)

According to Nokishita, the Mark II will have 24MP, 7.4 FPS, Digic 8 and 2 million dot EVF. So nowhere near the rumors.


----------



## Bob Howland (Oct 13, 2020)

blackcoffee17 said:


> According to Nokishita, the Mark II will have 24MP, 7.4 FPS, Digic 8 and 2 million dot EVF. So nowhere near the rumors.


Where did you see that?


----------



## blackcoffee17 (Oct 13, 2020)

Bob Howland said:


> Where did you see that?



On Nokishita twitter there is a Japanese document uploaded.

"The main changes of the Canon EOS Kiss M2 seem to be improved AF performance and operability." - so not much new


----------



## hachu21 (Oct 13, 2020)

yeah...
- same hardware (it seems)
- improved eye-focus
- Better tracking
- While looking through the VF, simply tap the screen to jump eye/face/subject
- New spot 1 point AF (even smaller square AF it seems)
- Automatic images/video transfert to PC via _Image Transfer Utility 2_ (don't know if it's tethering, not sure)
- youtube streaming (like G7 X III?)
- 1080/120fps

So like the original M50, vlogger target. No info about the 4K crop. But DPAF in 4k seems enabled.
For me that's a good thing for a possible M5 II (more still oriented)


----------



## Bob Howland (Oct 13, 2020)

hachu21 said:


> yeah...
> - same hardware (it seems)
> - improved eye-focus
> - While looking through the VF, simply tap the screen to jump eye/face/subject
> ...


A vlogger's camera...probably with a Sigma lens.


----------



## canonnews (Oct 13, 2020)

canonnews said:


> neither do i.
> 
> but canon never dramatically increases the price of subsequent camera models - and the m50 sold in spades because it was under $700 body only.


Welp I was right, it's a M50 Mark II .. this makes sense. I can't find the blog entry but Craig originally had two EOS-M's .. one with with a 24MP and the other with the 32MP. it could be the signals just got mixed up.

24.1MP ASP-C
4K no mention of frame rates or full width I don't think
1080p120
10 FPS / 7.4 FPS with AF
DIGIC 8
EyeAF Improved
Live YouTube (Like the G7X Mark IV)


----------



## Kane Clements (Oct 13, 2020)

SnowMiku said:


> If it can't do everything my 700D can do, then no deal for me. I would like to see a cable release port on the M50 mkII, more M telephotos lenses for the portability and animal eye AF would be awesome.
> 
> Does the M50 feel awkward with the EF adapter with telephoto lenses? I have the EF 70-300mm f/4-5.6L IS USM.



Hi

With the adaptor the non-L 70-300 Mk II was about as big as was comfortable. The EF-S 55-250 was very nice as was the EF-S 15-85 (though this one a touch front heavy.


----------



## canonnews (Oct 13, 2020)

SnowMiku said:


> If it can't do everything my 700D can do, then no deal for me. I would like to see a cable release port on the M50 mkII, more M telephotos lenses for the portability and animal eye AF would be awesome.
> 
> Does the M50 feel awkward with the EF adapter with telephoto lenses? I have the EF 70-300mm f/4-5.6L IS USM.


700D? I mean there's so much that it can run rings around your 700D. perhaps the only thing it cannot is your cable release. it won't have it. You do have a bluetooth release and tethered smartphone though.

Everything else it mops the floor with it. the APS-C 24MP sensors are night and day better than the 18MP sensors, and it's cheap too. should be around $650 at launch for body only - and a TON smaller than your 700D.


----------



## blackcoffee17 (Oct 13, 2020)

canonnews said:


> 700D? I mean there's so much that it can run rings around your 700D. perhaps the only thing it cannot is your cable release. it won't have it.
> everything else it mops the floor with it. the APS-C 24MP sensors are night and day better than the 18MP sensors.



Does the M50 have bulb mode? Cause to my surprise the M10 does not


----------



## Kane Clements (Oct 13, 2020)

blackcoffee17 said:


> Does the M50 have bulb mode? Cause to my surprise the M10 does not



Yes but you have to work for it.

"Turn your mode dial to "M" for manual. You will have a range of shutter speeds available to select, between 1/4000th of a second and 30 seconds. If you scroll past the 30 second option, you will see the word "Bulb" appear". 

It is also available in touch mode.


----------



## canonnews (Oct 13, 2020)

blackcoffee17 said:


> Does the M50 have bulb mode? Cause to my surprise the M10 does not


The M10/M100/M200's were really stripped (dumbed) down. they don't have AEB either and a few other features.

can you do bulb via remote release?


----------



## blackcoffee17 (Oct 13, 2020)

canonnews said:


> The M10/M100/M200's were really stripped (dumbed) down. they don't have AEB either and a few other features.
> 
> can you do bulb via remote release?



I thought bulb is something even the cheapest interchangeable camera has. Apparently not in Canon land. 
I don't have a remote release.


----------



## canonnews (Oct 13, 2020)

blackcoffee17 said:


> I thought bulb is something even the cheapest interchangeable camera has. Apparently not in Canon land.
> I don't have a remote release.



Everyone does that kind of stripping on the basic cameras. Canon was arguably late to the game.


----------



## Alam (Oct 13, 2020)

Good is unders


blackcoffee17 said:


> It's a good lens but i was surprised how slow the AF is with that lens. The cheap 15-45 zoom is blazing fast in comparison.


Good is understatement, I squeak like a little girl the first time i see my picture shot with that lens on proper screen, i honestly think they should put a red ring around that lens

The sluggish af is understandable, it's tiny sharp glass that can do macro for 150 bucks, so good that i think that canon is not making money by selling it so cheap


----------



## SnowMiku (Oct 14, 2020)

canonnews said:


> 700D? I mean there's so much that it can run rings around your 700D. perhaps the only thing it cannot is your cable release. it won't have it. You do have a bluetooth release and tethered smartphone though.
> 
> Everything else it mops the floor with it. the APS-C 24MP sensors are night and day better than the 18MP sensors, and it's cheap too. should be around $650 at launch for body only - and a TON smaller than your 700D.
> 
> View attachment 193300



With the Bluetooth remote, can you lock the shutter on continuous mode? I do this with my cable for Astro photography.


----------



## moshin109 (Oct 14, 2020)

Kane Clements said:


> In the next life for those last two. looks like Canon has abandoned the upper mid range mirrorless enthusiast space for the moment.


well, we`ve been royally f*cked


----------



## SaP34US (Oct 14, 2020)

What all spec the differances between m50 & m50 II and does anyone know how good the autofocus in 4k actually is or isn't?


----------



## koenkooi (Oct 15, 2020)

SaP34US said:


> What all spec the differances between m50 & m50 II and does anyone know how good the autofocus in 4k actually is or isn't?



It seems to be the exact same sensor, which in the M50 was the limiting factor. So I expect no DPAF in 4k


----------

